# Best Shells for Automatic Shotgun?



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am wondering what are the best shells to purchase so that my Automatic doesn't get gummed up?!?!?!?!? To start, 3 years ago I got a "Luger" 12 ga. for a graduation gift, although, I think it goes by "Traditions" now. Anyways, when it gets cooler outside it tends to gum up and not reload itself all the way. I realize it is a lower end gun, but was wondering if any certain shells fire cleaner than others. If you have any input please let me know..............or maybe it is just time to join the bigboys and go w/a Benelli. Thanks, CB.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

How about just clean your gun... Get a can of lighter fluid and spray all the crap out of the reciever... LIGHTLY oil it. Brass bristle brush the chamber and you should be good to go. NEVER over oil an AUTO... :sniper:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Sasha. Clean all of the residue on the moving parts. Then lightly soak a rag with Triflow or other lubricant and lightly wipe down the parts. Oil attracts dirt, and dirt makes things stick.

As for shells, I have a Remington 11-87 and have never had any problems. I don't think that there are any shells that fire dirty, per se. The only problems that I have ever had is with hulls that were too long. Ironically, my 11-87 cycles everything perfectly except Remington shells. If you compare the Remington hulls to other brands, they are just slightly longer. This is just enough to jam things up.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rem and Federal low end shells leave more residue from powder. Most of the shells that are pushing above 1450 in steel are very good.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Winchesters burn VERY clean.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Agreed Ron, Federals burn very dirty. I have had real good luck with Kents burning clean.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks all, I will try your advice. I do clean my gun regularly! But I think I am probably guilty of over oiling it. As far as using the brass brush....is there anywhere I should be sure to avoid??

Thanks!


----------

